# Competing in December



## Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

I decided to finally step on stage. Life is going well, and I can dedicate myself more to the sport. 

My starting weight is about 238 and here is my condition: 
















I am currently eating about 3700 calories on training days, and 2200 on non training days. I am doing about 15 minutes of cardio per day, and am not too physically active throughout the day. I will start wearing my apple watch and track my steps again. It would be nice to know. 

I will update maybe once or twice a week. My lifts aren't anything crazy, i'm not that strong of guy. 

So far everything is going well, I am enjoying my diet, and haven't had any issues with cheating or eating extra.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 23, 2022)

Spear said:


>





Spear said:


> I will update maybe once or twice a week. My lifts aren't anything crazy, i'm not that strong of guy.



By the looks of those wheels your squat is probably downright acceptable. 

Nice physique.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 23, 2022)

You'll do great man. I'll follow.


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

Fuck yeah man I was just saying to CJ not more than a few days ago I aint seen Spear around I wonder whats up ,, Right on man !!!  Def gonna follow.


----------



## TurboJet (Sep 23, 2022)

DAMN!!!   I think you'll do really well. Those legs are legit.💪


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Fukk yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

Hell yeah, I'm in!


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m glad to hear this news. You’re gonna do great man


----------



## Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you everyone. I’m looking forward to it. Time to dominate mens 35+ masters! Lol


----------



## Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> By the looks of those wheels your squat is probably downright acceptable.
> 
> Nice physique.


Meh. Not really. I can hit 405 for 8, but I typically work with around 225, maybe 315. I try to lift slow, no “popping”, and pause. Legs get a lot of rest pause sets. 

I’d rather LOOK like I’m strong, but move lighter weight. All show, no go.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thank you everyone. I’m looking forward to it. Time to dominate mens 35+ masters! Lol


Sexy!!! Men's Masters and Slaves. 😍😍😍


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 23, 2022)

Spear said:


> Meh. Not really. I can hit 405 for 8, but I typically work with around 225, maybe 315. I try to lift slow, no “popping”, and pause. Legs get a lot of rest pause sets.
> 
> I’d rather LOOK like I’m strong, but move lighter weight. All show, no go.


Don’t sell yourself short. 405 for 8 is pretty decent. 

I’m any case, good luck with the show. Your conditioning is already pretty good. I can see you doing well.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2022)

Any chance I can talk you out of it? 

Ah fuuk ok, I'm in. You got a great launching point brother.


----------



## Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Any chance I can talk you out of it?
> 
> Ah fuuk ok, I'm in. You got a great launching point brother.


Nah, it’s something I’ve wanted to do for a long time. Gotta give it a shot at least once or twice. 

I’m single, not looking to meet anyone, time to be selfish for a while.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 24, 2022)

You are close to stage ready to begin with.  Looking really solid. I was just at an NPC pre judging  this morning. With a good spray on tan you would be giving the  front runner for the overall a run for his money


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> You are close to stage ready to begin with.  Looking really solid. I was just at an NPC pre judging  this morning. With a good spray on tan you would be giving the  front runner for the overall a run for his money


Thank you for the words, but I feel like I can drop about 20lbs or so. I want to take this serious, and come in peeled.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 24, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thank you for the words, but I feel like I can drop about 20lbs or so. I want to take this serious, and come in peeled.


Looking forward to seeing that bro!


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2022)

My coach told me he wants me to register for mens open. So I guess that’s what we are doing. Super excited to wear some tiny panties


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 24, 2022)

Spear said:


> My coach told me he wants me to register for mens open. So I guess that’s what we are doing. Super excited to wear some tiny panties


I think you're going to do great in men's open. You've definitely got the build for it.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Looking solid I’m following along. 
I’d be curious to see your current diet and training and how things change as your prep progresses.


----------



## Spear (Sep 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Looking solid I’m following along.
> I’d be curious to see your current diet and training and how things change as your prep progresses.


Okay. I can post my stuff up


----------



## Spear (Sep 27, 2022)

2 pics from this weeks check ins:


----------



## Spear (Sep 27, 2022)

Diet is same: 3700 on training 2400 on off days. I had a cheat meal last night, training legs today

Yesterdays weight: 231.8


----------



## Spear (Sep 27, 2022)

Here is my diet

Here’s my training

Shows what i'm currently running in the diet.


----------



## Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

Weight today was 229.2


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

Lets fucking go! youre gonna look insane man!


----------



## Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Lets fucking go! youre gonna look insane man!


Thanks, Tom. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

My diet is staying the same. Checking in with coach in a couple days though. I suspect he will drop calories on training day soon.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 4, 2022)

Best of luck brother


----------



## Spear (Oct 5, 2022)

coach pulled rice and oil out of the last meal on my training days. 

Current weight 229.


----------



## Eric Smith (Oct 5, 2022)

Spear said:


> coach pulled rice and oil out of the last meal on my training days.
> 
> Current weight 229.


Please keep me posted as you near I want to donate towards your food bill


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

You are looking good Spear.  Seriously, well balanced and staying big while cutting.  Good stuff man.


----------



## DLTBB (Oct 5, 2022)

Looking good. Good luck man.


----------



## Spear (Oct 5, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> Please keep me posted as you near I want to donate towards your food bill


I love you.


----------



## Eric Smith (Oct 5, 2022)

Spear said:


> I love you.


Kick Butt!  Bring it home to the UG.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 5, 2022)

You’re gonna look sick with that tan. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Quite a lot bigger and leaner than I expected, subbed


----------



## Spear (Oct 12, 2022)

Slowly leaving humanity behind.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 13, 2022)

Spear said:


> Slowly leaving humanity behind.



Keep paper away from this man. Jesus. Looking good


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2022)

Haven’t told you in awhile but I hate you


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thank you for the words, but I feel like I can drop about 20lbs or so. I want to take this serious, and come in peeled.


Youve got veins everywhere and a big structure, what does your back look like?


----------



## Spear (Oct 13, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Youve got veins everywhere and a big structure, what does your back look like?


I'll post pics at next check in.

I hold most of my fat/water in my back. Comes in pretty late.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Dude How am I just now seeing this. You know I'm in


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

Spear said:


> I'll post pics at next check in.
> 
> I hold most of my fat/water in my back. Comes in pretty late.


Makes sense.


----------



## Spear (Oct 17, 2022)

Current weight: 227 

cals on training days: 3200

Cals on non training: 2200

Training 5x per week. 

30 min cardio 6x per week, heart rate at 130


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2022)

looks nuts man, youre gonna do very will with those legs. 


are you working with a posing coach at all?


----------



## Spear (Oct 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> looks nuts man, youre gonna do very will with those legs.
> 
> 
> are you working with a posing coach at all?


Yeah, I am. I know the angle of the front lat is terrible. I usually screen shot from videos, but just took pictures today. I also need my stand to be a bit taller. It’s below my waistline


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2022)

Spear said:


> Yeah, I am. I know the angle of the front lat is terrible. I usually screen shot from videos, but just took pictures today. I also need my stand to be a bit taller. It’s below my waistline


i hear you man, all about the angles

how you feeling?


----------



## Spear (Oct 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i hear you man, all about the angles
> 
> how you feeling?


So far, wonderful. I’m getting a good amount of food, so I can’t complain. I know others have it way worse than me. 

I am also very happy with how my body is looking, and the shape I have. It’s rewarding to see the efforts of hard work.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2022)

keep that mindset man! i fucked myself on my prep by being overly critical, doubting myself and my coach, and wanting more progress instead of just trusting the process and the cortisol raise it cost completely stalled my diet and probably cost me my class win. 

keeping your head screwed on right and staying focused and positive is just as important as the diet is the main thing i learned from my show. 

sounds like youre all set and on the right direction to an easy win!


----------



## Spear (Oct 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> keep that mindset man! i fucked myself on my prep by being overly critical, doubting myself and my coach, and wanting more progress instead of just trusting the process and the cortisol raise it cost completely stalled my diet and probably cost me my class win.
> 
> keeping your head screwed on right and staying focused and positive is just as important as the diet is the main thing i learned from my show.
> 
> sounds like youre all set and on the right direction to an easy win!



Sounds like you learned a valuable lesson though, next time you'll crush it.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2022)

yeah both me and my coach learned a lot, overall huge success, some things didnt go how we wanted, but we still showed up with a good competetive physique, and more importantly we learned what we need to do next time.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> looks nuts man, youre gonna do very will with those legs.
> 
> 
> are you working with a posing coach at all?


I was gonna say @Spear is not doing his physique justice yet with his posing 

Spear I promise you keep working hard and don't lose your head you will do just fine. I bet after the show you'll reflect and be shocked how good you looked.


----------

